# Lunar Eclipse Pics



## Chucky (Feb 28, 2008)

A member of another forum I belong to posted this time elapsed pic of our recent eclipse we had and I thought everyone would appreciate it.


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 28, 2008)

That is very cool. We had cloud cover so were not able to view the eclipse thanks for sharing those pics they are amazing.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 28, 2008)

Really a neat photo. Glad you thought to share it with us.


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2008)

that is a great photo! i was able to catch the orange-ish moon for a little while despite the clouds. its humbling to think about those gigantic masses cruising around up above us...


----------

